# My Second Finial Star



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

This is my second finial star and is from some pecan I got from Mike Smith. I was just sick as I was turning the lid I had turned to get another tool and heard a pop. I turned around to look and the lid had split into. So the lid is maple. Both pieces are dyed with the under side of the lid and inside the bowl green. The outside was dyed red both using transtint dye. It is finished with lacquer and is 6" across and 6 1/2" high. I really like the way this one turned out and the wife just told my son 1/2 hr ago that is was not for sale period.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice Bernie!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Bernie, but I'm all out of superlatives!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and Harry. Harry thanks. This one I was pretty pleased with. Going to get a few more dye colors and play with the form some. I watched a video of this being made and then went out to the shop to make one. One of our good friends stopped by last night for a chat and she wants two of them. One will be for her sister for Christmas. I will change the design a little if I do make some of these for sale. I don't like to copy someone's work exactly and then sell them.


----------

